# Is it possible to learn animation without being able to draw very well?



## GatodeCafe (Sep 13, 2008)

Alright, right off the bat, I'm way into art: sculpture, painting, photography, video, everything you can look at, I'm into. That being said, I've never been very good at drawing, partly because I've never really tried, and partly because I wouldn't know where to start. 

Now that being said, I secretly have a stupid dream of becoming an animator (don't tell anybody), and I want to know where I should start regarding this ambition. Thank you and a-thank you.

Addendum: I've been doing some research on the theory of animation lately and I'm curious if anybody can recommend any programs to help me get started. Is there any software that can assist me in effectively rotoscoping a video recording? Thank you!


----------



## Bankin (Sep 13, 2008)

Now drawing is really important to 2d animation, and incredibly helpful in 3d animation. But in 3d its not vital... I think it is possible to work with someone else, they're sculpt the figures (digitally) and you could animate them. I know Qantm College is heavily into 3d animation.

But on the other hand, don't give up on drawing, take some short courses in it if you're lost, but its better to give it a go and mess up abit in the beginning, than to not try at all... as cliched artist pep talk as that is


----------



## TwilightV (Sep 13, 2008)

I would recommend Adobe Flash for 2d, and 3ds Max for 3d. I'm not very good at it either, but I took a class back in High School to get an idea of the basics. As for rotoscoping, sorry, I don't know much about it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Sep 13, 2008)

Do you have a digital camera?  You could always make some clay sculptures (not particularly hard to figure out how to make those), set your camera up, and do a traditional frame-by-frame claymation sort of thing.  Or you could use action figures, if you didn't want to try making your own figurines.  Or whatever; you could animate a paper towel roll and an old biscuit if you wanted.
Unless you meant 2D animation, in which case... well, you sort of have to be able to draw for that.  If you did it with Flash, you'd only have to be able to draw maybe one picture, and then you just make small adjustments for the rest (if you're lazy... like most flash animators), but otherwise you're gonna' have to do it the hard way.
Anyway, the first step to learning how to do art is to try doing it.  Pick up a pencil and try copying the image of, say, your computer onto a piece of paper, then go from there.

PS: There's an old game that's pretty fun to play around with, and it'll give you a good understanding of the basic techniques on how to animate something effectively.  It's called 3D Movie Maker.  Maybe look for it on eBay if you'd like to give it a try.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks folks, I'm going to look into adobe flash. Just for future reference: I'm really interested in 2d traditional animation. I like 3d, but I just don't think I find it attractive enough to work with it as a medium. I think I'm going to check out some figure drawing books at the local library, and maybe look into a couple classes.


----------



## Swampwulf (Sep 14, 2008)

This kind of sounds like learning Music Theory, but not being able to play an instrument.
You could probably poke at a keyboard for a few months and come up with something half way passable as 'music' you it sounds like more trouble than it's worth.

That said.. if it makes you happy, then go for it!


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 14, 2008)

I like 3D much MUCH better than 2D. Why? Not because I can't draw(Which I can, and my Flash trial ran out), but it's damn awesome making it. And I could get a job doing it.
Oh, and Bankin... you could have very little artistic talent WHATSOEVER, and still thrive in 3D.
And I've made 3-10 looping frame animations with ImageReady + Photoshop, much like this:












So... to answer your question... yes and no.


----------



## MDTailz (Sep 14, 2008)

Draw enough animation you'll get good at drawing.. Cause you'll draw over and over and over again. And those 10k bad drawings will be over before you know it =P
(10,000 bad drawings before you make a good drawing is what the animators always say)

Well... I mean people can always get better. =P

I started out with flash many years back, it actually inspired me to go into art. You don't need to make super terrific illustrations, but you do need to understand shape and form. Seriously get an animation book, It helps a lot. The animators survival kit is awesome, but really big, basic stuff that will help you.
Or if you want something cheaper to start off, you can get the preston blair book.

I just ordered three books, one of them new called the crashcourse of character animation (or something like that) it just came out and it got stupid good reviews so.. There's another thought.

Start out with simple things, bouncing ball and leaf falling and stuff. look at some examples. It may be awhile before you get something good but practice WILL make you better.

Hope that helps..


----------

